# wadkin rs spindle thread



## wallace (17 Sep 2011)

Hi all, I have an RS that I'd like to use my patriot chuck on. I need an insert but dont know the thread size. Does anyone know what it might be. I have the original literature on pdf but it does not mention the size.
thanks


----------



## Blister (17 Sep 2011)

RS 10 is 1 3/8 ' x 6 TPI

Best give Wadkin a ring 

tel: 0870 850 9111

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## wallace (17 Sep 2011)

Thanks for that blister.


----------



## Richard Findley (18 Sep 2011)

Hi Wallace

Blister is right, its a 1 3/8" x 6tpi thread, not a standard these days!!

I've just got an RS8 and bought an Axminster Super Precision Chuck, Axi wouldn't cut the thread for me but would supply a blank backplate. I took the faceplate along with the chuck to a local engineer and they produced a sample spindle thread to fit it, then used that to set up the machine to cut the chuck thread.

Not cheap, it cost me £60, but I don't see another way?

Cheers

Richard


----------



## flh801978 (6 Nov 2019)

After lots of requests I have set up to make 1 3/8 6tpi spindle adapters
Here’s one I made for m33 3.5mm


----------



## TFrench (11 Nov 2019)

PM sent


----------



## parvum (12 Nov 2019)

Hi I have a BZL with the same spindle thread.Sorby sent me an exert to fit my patriot chuck . 1 3/8 x 6 female, male thread to suit standard patriot insert thread.


----------



## DavidBee (23 Mar 2020)

Hi flh801978 

This is exactly what I am looking for, can I buy one from your please.


----------



## flh801978 (24 Mar 2020)

Sure send me a pm with what you need
thread sizes? delivery to where?

Ian


----------



## DavidBee (25 Mar 2020)

Hi Ian

I have a RS lathe which has a 1 3/8" thread at 6 TPI.
I am about to purchase a Rutland 4" Xact Precision Chuck which has a 1 inch 8TPI thread.
I live in Newbury, Berkshire.
it would be great if you can make me a adaptor, could you give me an idea of the cost.

my home number is 016350202469 and Mobile 07901794228
Thank you

David


----------

